# ANZSCO skill code required



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

I am in the IT Service Management field essentially deploying ITIL processes for various clients. Going through ICT Skills Assessment Occupation Codes I was unable to find a suitable code for my role. Please can someone who is in a similar field or possibly aware of what I should select please help me here.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## raj_in_melbourne (Aug 4, 2010)

Zaxter said:


> I am in the IT Service Management field essentially deploying ITIL processes for various clients. Going through ICT Skills Assessment Occupation Codes I was unable to find a suitable code for my role. Please can someone who is in a similar field or possibly aware of what I should select please help me here.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Just out of curiosity, Did you end up finding what Occupation Code did you fit in?


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Zaxter,

I think it should be System Analyst. I very well do the similar job as you have mentioned.

Please let me know if System Analyst would be the correct one?

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sathish, 

only you (plus maybe an agent and of course ACS assessors) can properly assess which ANZSCO code would fit your education and job profile. The ANZSCO code description document is a comprehensive list of all the ICT jobs that they assess. I would recommend using that as a starting point and matching tasks and responsibilities. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

What is important is you find first the job code which is in the SOL/CSOL list then tailor your work experience certificate based from the job code


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your response Monika and Goran.

I am quite sure it should be System Analyst- 261112 however i just want to check with ITSM guys to be on a safer side. I am ITIL V3 certified worked on the following service line for service management - Change, Incident , Problem and Configuration Management

I did check with ACS guys but they have informed me they wont be able to it.

Please help if someone is aware of it.

Regards,
Sathish


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sathish, 

ACS is reluctant to provide any opinion on the most suitable ANZSCO code and possible assessment outcome without reviewing all your data (education transcripts, reference letters) first. I believe they are right to be cautious - after all somebody sue or ask for a refund of the processing fee based on the fact that "they were told by ACS" that the selected ANZSCO code will be fine. Plus, checking all the requirements basically amounts to an assessment anyway, so they'd want to get paid for it. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, I could reply earlier. I had finally applied under code 262113 ( System Administrator ) which was then submitted for skill assessment. I got a positive reply from ACS stating that my skills have been found suitable for migration. Just completed my IELTS with a band score of 7.5. I will now have to finally lodge my application. Hoping for the best


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Zaxter,

Thanks for the response... Now i am little confused as i am from ITIL background mainly into change management performing a change manager role. I am awaiting for the experience from my previous organisation. I was about to apply for ICT system analyst or ICT Business analyst could you please throw me some light which one would be appropriate? Will it be system administrator? Request your help.



Regards,
Sathish


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe you already have but if not then do look into the roles and responsibilities description at this place:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Vit_D (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Sathish,

I saw your post and I am in a very similar position to yourself. Incident, problem and change... .
Did you manage to apply to the ACS in the end? Which Code did you use?

Many thanks

Dushy


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Dushy,

Not yet i am waiting for employment letter from my current employer, however , one of my my friend has applied for System Analyst role 3 weeks back and no outcome yet. I will let know if i get to hear anything.

Please do let me know if you find any info on the same.

Regards,
Sathish








Vit_D said:


> Hi Sathish,
> 
> I saw your post and I am in a very similar position to yourself. Incident, problem and change... .
> Did you manage to apply to the ACS in the end? Which Code did you use?
> ...


----------



## Vit_D (Jun 25, 2013)

Sathish Ramalingam said:


> Hi Dushy,
> 
> Not yet i am waiting for employment letter from my current employer, however , one of my my friend has applied for System Analyst role 3 weeks back and no outcome yet. I will let know if i get to hear anything.
> 
> ...



Hi Sathish,


Thanks for the info. I am looking to get all my documentation together in the next couple of weeks and taking it from there. I will keep you updated.... .
Your friend, was he a Incident,problem manager?

Regards,

Dushy


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Dushy,

yes he is into Incident and problem management..

Good Luck

Regards,
Sathish




Vit_D said:


> Hi Sathish,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am looking to get all my documentation together in the next couple of weeks and taking it from there. I will keep you updated.... .
> ...


----------



## Sathish Ramalingam (Feb 4, 2013)

To be precise yes he is working as Problem and Incident manager

Regards,
Sat


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Satish / Dushy,

Were you successful in finding out the appropraite job code for ACS for ITIL roles like Change, Problem or Capacity. Please provide your inputs as me and my friend are planning to apply for ACS.

Appreciate your help in this regard.

regards
Yogesh


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

System Administrator Code is not existing anymore. I am into Service management profile. Could anybody please help me in identifying correct ANZSCO code for IT Service management profile?

Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## vineetkakkar (Oct 14, 2015)

Guys, I know this forum is quite old but thought of posting a question as I am also floating in the same boat of service management. I am into IT Service Management domain for around 10 years and confused about selecting the correct ANZSCO code. Suggestions will be appreciated. One of the my knowns got his ACS positive result by selecting ICT business analyst as job code while other person selected ICT Manager NEC and also got positive reply, both of them had almost same profiles.


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Sathish,

Could you please lest us know what happened to your application and under which ANZSCO code you applied for ?

Regards
Naveen


----------



## venkbmw (May 9, 2018)

Dear all gm

Can any one tell me which is the right code for service level management to select .
Can you tell me what is approximate yearly salary in AU those have 10 + yrs experience.


vineetkakkar said:


> Guys, I know this forum is quite old but thought of posting a question as I am also floating in the same boat of service management. I am into IT Service Management domain for around 10 years and confused about selecting the correct ANZSCO code. Suggestions will be appreciated. One of the my knowns got his ACS positive result by selecting ICT business analyst as job code while other person selected ICT Manager NEC and also got positive reply, both of them had almost same profiles.


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I can understand that this is an old forum but wondering if any body is still active who can assist me?

I need to know what ANZSCO code is suitable for me having exp in ITIL- Incident Management and Problem Management.

Any information on this is very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

